# Help in removing the pimp crystal



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone had any success in removing the crystal from the Majestic? Don't want to scratch the clip so thought maybe soaking in acetone to loosen the glue.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 16, 2010)

Roy,

If you remove it and have it set in a ring for Dianne for Mother's Day I don't think it will fool her.  She only has cheap taste when it comes to men!


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 16, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Roy,
> 
> If you remove it and have it set in a ring for Dianne for Mother's Day I don't think it will fool her.  She only has cheap taste when it comes to men!



OUCH!!:giggle:

I don't know about the Majestic, but I remove the stones from the Lil' Havana with a dental pick.  Maybe you know a friendly Dentist who will give you an old one.  If not, maybe Cav will.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks a heap Cav, Diane read the post and now the suprise is gone.....


----------



## CaptG (Apr 16, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Roy,
> 
> If you remove it and have it set in a ring for Dianne for Mother's Day I don't think it will fool her.  She only has cheap taste when it comes to men!



Hey Roy, Cav sure has been on a roll lately.  Must be a leak in the laughing gas hose he uses on his patients and he been sniffing that stuff all week.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 16, 2010)

Mike on the little havana you can get a dental pick around it but the majestic the stone is set deeper.


----------



## David Keller (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't have a suggestion, but I'm looking forward to the solution.  The crystal is not my favorite part of the kit.  I'm also interested to see what one might put in its place.  

Is there an alternative source for clips that would fit that kit?


----------



## USAFVET98 (Apr 16, 2010)

Try a heat gun or hair dryer.. I believe they are "hot fix" crystals.. With proper heat it should fall right off.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 16, 2010)

does anyone know a jeweler? I've thought of matching a tru stone blank with a real stone cab but haven't gone past the thinking stage.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Cav 1 Roy 0 .... But stayed tuned ladies and gentlemen, it is STILL very early in the game.

Roy, if you use a heat gun on the pimp rock, use the low setting, I have "bubbled" the finish on the PSI platings before.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 17, 2010)

Cav, I finally confronted Diane about her taste in cheap men and she swore to me that you and her are just friends!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 18, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Cav, I finally confronted Diane about her taste in cheap men and she swore to me that you and her are just friends!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yes, we made the agreement that if you ever found out about us we would swear up and down that we were just friends!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## junosdad (Apr 18, 2010)

*Google*

Try googling something along the lines of semi-precious cabochon.  They're commercially available for folks that make their own jewelry.  Come in the 'rea'l versions of the Tru-Stones, and others.


Cheers,
Sam


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 18, 2010)

You set that pen on any street in Detroit and the pimp crystal will be gone in 8 seconds!


----------



## airborne_r6 (Apr 20, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Yes, we made the agreement that if you ever found out about us we would swear up and down that we were just friends!!!!:biggrin:


 
My wife thinks this is funny, should I be concerned?


----------



## chriselle (Apr 20, 2010)

So Roy, did ya get the damned thing off??


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 20, 2010)

Soaked it in acetone overnight and it finally came off, it was still a (female dog) but was able to get a dentist pick to remove it.


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 20, 2010)

Now that you have removed it.What will you replace it with?


----------



## chriselle (Apr 20, 2010)

snowman56 said:


> Now that you have removed it.What will you replace it with?



I feel an IAP "What would you do?" poll coming on...:biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 22, 2010)

I too have eyed that crystal before to replace with a real stone, cutomers seem to like them so far


----------

